# snail invasion



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know where they come from but these spiral snails start showing up in my planted tank. Every morning i'm up to my armpit picking off 5-15 of these grain size snails on the glass (who knows how many more in the substate). Anybody knows any remedy for getting rid off them? I read that clown loach or assasin snail does the job but the loach will get very big and I really don't like the idea of introducing more snails to the tank. Any ideas will be worth trying.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Why such hate for snails? They are completely harmless, serve as an excellent clean-up crew and are decent algae eaters. You can also put them to all kinds of creative uses.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

pea puffer?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

pea puffer for sure! they will be in heaven if you have lots of little snails. but they are a more aggressive species of puffer, and like to nip at fins/tails. I had clown loaches when i had an outbreak (thank you big als infested plant tank...) and my loaches didnt care for the snails. They eventually subsided. I still have a small amount though.

Mine was to the point where i saw zero one night. and the next morning i turned the tank light on (was still dark), and saw hundreds! which means there were there for a little while. but they hide during the day. I'm assuming my clown loaches eventually got a taste for them 

I've heard assisin snails work, and I know puffers do the trick as well  

Someone also recomended i put a peice of lettuce on a small plate on the tank floor, and all you do each morning is remove the lettuce, along with all the little snaily friends  I've done something similar in my garden for slugs, small amount of beer in a jar at night, and by morning, lots of gross slugs in it. they really do like beer lol. it's also very gross to see... but it works very well!


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

If you put only one assassin snails they cannot breed.....plus I have heard but I could be wrong....these sprial one (aka RAMHORN SNAILS) can damage your plants very bad.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

yes! Putting lettuce helps!  i use cucumber slices


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

assasins are great, but I like to keep a few around to clean up the glass, rocks plants etc. I would just reduce your feeding of the tank, more you feed, more matter for them to feed off of.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

tone down the feeding.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

are they pond snails or mts?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if they are mts you've got nothing to worry about, i have them in all 3 of my planted tank. They are great for sifting substrate and are plant safe.


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

Snails are good in general, but I suspect they will change the pH of the water...


----------

